# Best sunglasses for inshore?



## tate51 (Apr 28, 2016)

I started inshore fishing last year and have been doing well with numerous limits of redfish and flounder reached even with some inshore slams. But I've noticed I'm missing one crucial piece of equipment a pair of sunglasses. I was wondering if y'all could point me in the right direction for a pair. Thanks


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

If you're willing to pay $100-$200. Get you some Costas. Make sure they are the green lenses. Those are what you should have for inshore. It lets in like 10% of light which is apparently the best for seeing into water of that depth. I also heard from someone that you should get the black solid color frame instead of the tortoise shell or clear ones. They will let in more light. And most importantly, make sure you look badass in them. 
Landon


----------



## tate51 (Apr 28, 2016)

PierGoogan said:


> If you're willing to pay $100-$200. Get you some Costas. Make sure they are the green lenses. Those are what you should have for inshore. It lets in like 10% of light which is apparently the best for seeing into water of that depth. I also heard from someone that you should get the black solid color frame instead of the tortoise shell or clear ones. They will let in more light. And most importantly, make sure you look badass in them.
> Landon


Yeah I was expecting to pay something close to that price thanks for the help


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

tate51 said:


> Yeah I was expecting to pay something close to that price thanks for the help


Yeah anytime. You could probably find some used ones somewhere for cheaper. Just look through the internet and make sure they aren't fake ones. I'm not saying you have to have a $200 pair of glasses, but that is what i use. They are reliable, clear, and they look good. Just go through the internet and look at glasses. Good luck.
Landon


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I have a pair of salt life with amber lens. Nib. 90 bucks.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pmsent


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a pair of Costa 580 lens (grey)... and a pair of Electric "Charge" polarized (amber)... I prefer my Electrics when fishing. My personal opinion is Costas are over-hyped and over-priced. My buddy just switched from Costa to Maui Jims... and he says its a huge upgrade - but pretty certain they're expensive as well.

One more plug for my Electrics... I had a pair of polarized AC/DCs for about 5 years. The lens started to deteriorate. I sent them in to have them replace the lens. They sent me the "Charge" as replacements (because AC/DC was discontinued) for FREE.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> My personal opinion is Costas are over-hyped and over-priced. My buddy just switched from Costa to Maui Jims... and he says its a huge upgrade - but pretty certain they're expensive as well.


OP, you'll need to go and try some on and see how you like them. I've had 2 pairs of Maui Jims and feel like they're over-priced and over-hyped. Returned both. I love my 580's.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Brand names are all hype. ALL sunglasses are are marked up 200% to 500% + If you could find a a pair of polarized sunglasses at the gas station for $10 buy them. I would say a reflective lens would be helpful and amber colored would be great for inshore.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

There's two schools of thought here... 
A) buy quality and keep up with them. What you will be able to see and how long they last will be worth the expense.
2) buy disposable and not having to worry about them, and always having an extra pair stashed is priceless.
Either way you will spend about the same, either one pair for $200 or 20 pair for $10. But if you have never kept up with a tube of Chapstick to the end or a pen until it runs out of ink, go cheap. 
Honestly Costa has the most technology in their lenses. I have had several pair (and still have them all) and I can honestly say that when standing on the deck next to Oakleys, Maui jims or a cheap pair I can't follow a fish better than anyone. Part of that is just knowing what to look for. You may not always be able to see a big bright fish outline, but you will see slight differences in contrast. Kind of like spotting a deer standing still in the woods, you may only see an ear out of place before making out the rest of the body. I would recommend Costa, especially the 580s. 
However, try them all on. It is way more important to have a pair you can wear all day comfortably. If you try a pair on and they feel a little snug over the nose or behind the ears, YOU WILL NOT GET USED TO IT. They only get worse over time, and you will be left with a headache for the rest of the day. I love the way my corbinas look, but they don't fit my face. With my giant melon I can only wear hammerheads. Check out Costas website, make note of the sizes of each frame and get what fits the best. If that ends up being a pair of Oakley m-frames, then you will be much more satisfied in the long run.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

I won't claim best, but I've been very happy with my Blue Mirror Costa 580s.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've tried many glasses over the years, expensive, cheap and in-between.
customer fitted glass lens, etc.

Expensive glasses make you worry every time you misplace them, OMG! Lost my $$$$ glasses again!

I've settled on strike king glasses, reasonable priced, they cut glare, light-weight and work for me.

Save the extra money for gas, bait or lures.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Amber 580g's work well for me on the flats since I fish morning/evening majority of the time. I bought a pair of camoflouge Spiderwire amber lense sunglasses at walmart after forgetting my Costas and didn't see a $230 difference. Both work well and I'll use either on any given day. I obviously prefer to be seen in my Costas but that's because I have issues, some would say. 

If you do many different types of fishing, lense color has more effect than anything else. Deep water/shallow water, sunny/cloudy, blue water/emerald water, high sun/low sun. There's a well written article on lense color out there, just google it. It's more likely to buy multiple pair of cheap glasses than to have a different pair of Costas with each lense color for every condition. Would be nice to have interchangeable lenses on Costas. Just my thoughts...but what do I know.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunglasses help for sure, yet everyone doesn't see the same way or have the same vision. Ive tried on literally every pair of Costa's there are.... I work at Outcast bnt and I must say the 580G lenses are SWEET.... we alll know that. 

Salt Life optics are also just as good.... YES just as good in ways that I can explain but dont want to sound biased. Facts are all online do the research you will find out quickly there are many options such as Maui Jim, Oakleys, amphibians, Spy ..... exc exc

I choose Salt Life Optics.... for 2 MAJOR reasons Zeiss Lenses and made in Italy.

In my teenage days into my mid 20's I was obsessed with optics from Gucci to Prada I was all about some cool shades hahahaha but there is one thing Ive learned over my time with sunglasses. The best of quality always comes out of Italy.... Italians just know how to make quality stuff


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone use or heard or have info on these?


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spotters*

Spotters have been on my head for about twenty years and I have the Cyclone style with amber lens and I can see fish better than most. I have two pair. I would buy another the same day if I lost them. good luck in your choice


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Maui Jim work great for me. Lightweight and excellent optics.


----------



## tate51 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd like to that y'all for all the responses and opinions on this subject and it'll all help me a lot thanks!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone else wear normal eye glasses as well? 

I have to switch to Contacts to use my Costas and i think thats the only reason i have never lost or broken them. Been used to keeping track of them since first grade, if i left them somewhere i was due for an [email protected]@ whoopin when I got home. (Or a couple hours of timeout, our dad let us choose!!)


----------

